

What Happened To Uploading A File To The FTP Site And Hitting Refresh? - Floopsy
http://www.floopsy.com/post/32661616732/uploading-a-file-to-the-ftp-site-and-hitting-refresh

======
dustyreagan
I still use FTP to live update production sites. I do this for my personal
blog, and on my projects that don't get much traffic.

It really only becomes a sin when you have a lot of visitors who are relying
on your site. For my larger sites, I have a build process. It's all a mater of
scale and how much risk is acceptable for your website.

~~~
Floopsy
You have a very good point - Thanks. Any suggestions on a "build process" best
practice, etc.?

------
jayflux
I think the audience of devs uploading a single PHP file have moved over to
CMS's. Wordpress, Joomla & Drupal have very much taken over that, which in a
way can be a good thing. They can be lightweight, easy enough to use and can
grow as big as you want. The other big reason is plugins/component/libraries
too.

------
clone1018
If you want to deploy a site using FTP, why not do it? Why does it matter what
people think of your deploy process?

~~~
dedward
There's absolutely nothing wrong with it in principle.

It's only that as the web grew up, and websites became less a bunch of static
files and increasingly an application, or more commonly a pile of application-
like messes run by many different people at the same time, involving a bunch
of dependencies between files, whether organized code or haphazard things
piled on things piled on things, doing staged releases comes to be the more
sensible option.

At a certain level of complexity, FTP can become a liability and cost you
business.

